# Hydro pro 28 926053



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I could get an Ariens Hydro pro 28 (926053) for $2000 CDN ($1500USD) The snowblower is really clean and appears to be a beast. As I don't know anything on the B&S 420 cc on it, I want to know if this is a good reliable engine. USA or chinese made ? Same for hydro transmission, is it fool proof ? Thanks


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The engine is decent.. the smaller siblings to it tend to have valve issues but they may have worked those out. no hydro transmission is fool proof, not even on the Hondas. But we don't hear many issues about them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:bump9:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

legarem said:


> I could get an Ariens Hydro pro 28 (926053) for $2000 CDN ($1500USD) The snowblower is really clean and appears to be a beast. As I don't know anything on the B&S 420 cc on it, I want to know if this is a good reliable engine. USA or chinese made ? Same for hydro transmission, is it fool proof ? Thanks


I bought mine used for $1,400 in 2017. Still had the nubbins on the tires. This has been a great machine. Well balanced, powerful, easy to move around. and shift on the fly.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

what a beaut.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> I bought mine used for $1,400 in 2017. Still had the nubbins on the tires. This has been a great machine. Well balanced, powerful, easy to move around. and shift on the fly.



So the price asked is perhaps on the high side. This is a 2013 model bought in 2015. (even today's model seems the same) At first, I was looking more for a 28 SHO platinum. I want to replace my 926 LE with a Honda GX390 installed on it. It doesn't have autoturn and the Honda GX390 is doing often carb icing which bothers me.


----------



## Mavaholic (Mar 13, 2018)

If it's in the same shape as Russ01915's beast, I think its a fair price. Not a deal though.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I thought about the Hydro Pro prior to purchasing my 28 Pro. Sure it does offer advantages, I did not believe those advantages were worth the added cost. Heck, how many times does one need to change the disk wheel in their machines, not often. I am not inferring the Hydro is inferior by any means. But think about the number of parts needed to build a hydro and think about the probability (which I don't know) of one of them failing verses the number of parts in a disk machine.

The cost to replace the disk wheel doing it yourself is less than $30! Those disk wheels are used all over the place, snowblowers, powered lawn mowers, any place where an inexpensive transmission is desired.

BAck to cost. I tried to get a deal last March on a 28 Pro from local dealers....for cash! Not one of those I called would budge on their price of $2200 and this was in March!!! I purchased mine on Ebay...BRAND NEW (claimed it was a floor model) delivered to my garage in the original Ariens wrap for $1925... from memory, could be wrong by $25.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


ORDER DATE
Mar 20, 2018	
ORDER TOTAL
US $1,950.00
Order Ariens Pro 28" 420cc Two-Stage Electric Start Snow Blower 926065View similar items
View seller's other items
More actions
1 item sold by
Ariens Pro 28" 420cc Two-Stage Electric Start Snow Blower 926065
Ariens Pro 28" 420cc Two-Stage Electric Start Snow Blower 926065
( )
Add note
ITEM PRICE:
US $1,950.00


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mavaholic said:


> If it's in the same shape as Russ01915's beast, I think its a fair price. Not a deal though.


Mine was purchased in 2016 by the previous owner. I bought that in early December 2017. I was alerted to it by members of this forum. They found it for sale in Needham,MA. on Craigslist. I called that night and picked it up the next morning. It was listed for $1,500 and we haggled a bit. We finally agreed upon $1,400.


----------



## Mavaholic (Mar 13, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Mine was purchased in 2016 by the previous owner. I bought that in early December 2017. I was alerted to it by members of this forum. They found it for sale in Needham,MA. on Craigslist. I called that night and picked it up the next morning. It was listed for $1,500 and we haggled a bit. We finally agreed upon $1,400.



I think you did well! :smile2:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice snow blowers will start showing up April &May.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I picked up a mint condition 926053 Hydro Pro 28 in January from a guy who was moving to Texas in 4 days. He was ready to bargain, so I took advantage. Today was its first real test with 11" of heavy sticky stuff, along with 3' left at the end of the driveway. I finished so fast and effortlessly that it left me wanting to play some more. I went and did two neighbors' driveways which are both bigger and more difficult than mine. I am completely satisfied with this purchase. BTW, I already owned a Pro 26 that I was able to sell within a few days.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I picked up a mint condition 926053 Hydro Pro 28 in January from a guy who was moving to Texas in 4 days. He was ready to bargain, so I took advantage.


Buying a good lightly used machine is the way to go. Considerable savings can be had. I have the same model and I love it. Well balanced, easy to maneuver, and powerful.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Finally as the price seems a little on the high side, I will perhaps wait for spring sales from someone who will move this summer. Anyway, this model is perhaps overkill with the job I have to do. At the price ($2000 CAN) asked there's no buyers and he lowered it from $2150.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Be patient. There will be plenty around very soon.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I found another one for $1650 CAN which is near new but it is 250 km from here. I could send an amount of $400 to the buyer so he could keep it until May but I think this could be risky with an unknown person. My trailer is in the yard with 4 ft of snow over it. Too bad !


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Finally, I will buy a Platinum 30 SHO still under warranty. The previous owner bought it on November 2, 2016. I will pay $1200 Can (890 USD) which I consider a real good price. I was wondering if this model is the last one with the repositionned wheel shaft or the old model ? My brother has the same model and it's a beast with the 414 cc engine. He doesn't have any problems like the video I saw here: 



.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I just tried the beast in old snow with ice and it ate it easily without jacking in the snow like I saw on the video. This snowblower is really easy to manuver if I compare it with my modified 926LE. It is clean near new. Wheels are dirty because the owner sprayed grease on the rims. Paint is near intact in the chute. I'm happy with my new toy.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congratulations! If you post the model #, that may help figure out if it has the shifted axle.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

That has the newer dark rims its the new axle location


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome, congratulations! If you post the model #, that may help figure out if it has the shifted axle.



It's a 921051 serial number is 000477.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

The motor is doing a little backfire when I shut it off. I suspect this is normal. Do LCT engines all do that ? Thanks


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Do any of you with the Pro models use the poly skids, and if so are the same ones that can be used on the Deluxe & Platinum models ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> Do any of you with the Pro models use the poly skids, and if so are the same ones that can be used on the Deluxe & Platinum models ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have the Platinum and use the plastic skid shoes from Ariens. I think the current models all use the same skid shoes with 3" stud centers. The kit includes the attaching hardware.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

legarem said:


> The motor is doing a little backfire when I shut it off. I suspect this is normal. Do LCT engines all do that ? Thanks


Congratulations on your new machine. As @1132le said your machine has the forward axle location, my axle location is set much farther back. 

Yes my 414 engine shut down from full throttle noisily. I find the best way is to turn the engine down to idle (2,100 rpm) for a short time and then turn the ignition off. It just dies smoothly with no noise at all or even any vibration. I leave the fuel valve open all the time in the winter. I don't like running the engine out of gas for shut-down because it bucks and is not at all happy. 

Good luck.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It might still be worth closing the fuel shutoff after turning the engine off. It would protect against gas possibly draining into the crankcase (or at least onto the floor) if the carb's needle valve leaked.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> It might still be worth closing the fuel shutoff after turning the engine off. It would protect against gas possibly draining into the crankcase (or at least onto the floor) if the carb's needle valve leaked.


Agreed. On anything gravity fed I always turn the fuel off after shutdown for exactly this reason (but I don't bother to run the carb dry in normal use).


----------

